# Camby!



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

He has 10 points 11 rebounds and 10 blocks! with time still left in the 4th.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats an insane stat line


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

And he's 1/1 from the 3 point line!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Camby is amazing, great performance.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

and nene's in shape!


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

YOu know your big man is playing well when he puts up a 3 and makes it


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If he doesnt' make the all star team this year, they need to ban fans from voting.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

talk about getting a triple double the hard way, great game Marcus!!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> If he doesnt' make the all star team this year, they need to ban fans from voting.



He's definitely worthy, although Yao is a lock, Stoudemire is probable, and Kaman has a good case.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

heck, last time I saw, Erick Dampier had more votes than Camby.


----------



## BethelNugget (Jan 6, 2008)

He could be bedder thou.


----------

